# Smart Money Trader



## drummerboy64 (17 December 2009)

Hi Guys

I am brand new to the concept of Fourex tradin and don't know the firt thing about it to be honest. I have invested predominantly in residential real estate & shares and now have a bit of time on my hands to look at other ways of making income. I have been approached by Smart Money Trader out of Brisbane. They have apremiunm package availbe of $30k invested they reckon I'll make $2-2.5k per week and thir guys will trade for me & some sort of money back guarantee if I haven't made 200% return in 4 months after 25 trades using their mehods. Has anyone heard of this company? Is it a scam? Are they reputable? Your advice appreciated, regards RB


----------



## CanOz (17 December 2009)

*Re: Forex Trading comany....*



drummerboy64 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am brand new to the concept of Fourex tradin and don't know the firt thing about it to be honest. I have invested predominantly in residential real estate & shares and now have a bit of time on my hands to look at other ways of making income. I have been approached by Smart Money Trader out of Brisbane. They have apremiunm package availbe of $30k invested they reckon I'll make $2-2.5k per week and thir guys will trade for me & some sort of money back guarantee if I haven't made 200% return in 4 months after 25 trades using their mehods. Has anyone heard of this company? Is it a scam? Are they reputable? Your advice appreciated, regards RB




I hate to rain on your parade but you know what the old saying is "if it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is".

If they were this good at managing other peoples money why would they chase retail investors?

Be skeptical at the least.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## missymoo (17 August 2010)

Hi everyone, first time poster here. I came across your website when I was googling "smart money trader" and found this thread. Has anyone had any experience with these people? Does anyone know if they are legit or scam? Any info anyone has on them would be great.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 August 2010)

World's best traders make between 30-100% pa. running their own accounts.  I have heard this estimtae from one very successful pro (who trades about 5 different markets fulltime) and also what i have read in books like Market Wizards.  What these people are saying to you is that they are ten times more successful than the World's best and that they will turn your $10,000 into $ tens of millions in a few years.  _Do you actually understand what 200% per 4 month means when compounded?????_

I can say without *any* shadow of a doubt that 200% per 4 month is a blatant lie. 

When you get into trading, you will realise that 2% per month (annualised) is VERY good going.  Please note also that none of the more senior or more successful traders in here will challenge this statement.  You can bet on that.


----------



## wlhill (9 February 2011)

Smart Money Traders
Does anyone know where they disappeared to? I purchased the Flash Trader from Smart Money Trader PTY LTD in July 2010. They agreed to let me pay half now and the other half in 12 months when my Betting account got up to $15000.00. The Flash Trader works well after some practice on a demo account. I have since opened a live account which is going well but the Flash Trader stopped working on about the 20th January 2011. The Company website is down and there Brisbane office was vacated on the 20th December 2010. I’ve emailed the company but the emails bounce back and they don’t answer their phone. What a pity I finally find something that works and they disappear. It’s a bit strange that another company called Next Generation Group calls me up offering a very similar product with a similar price. Has anyone heard or had any experiences with these people. I would have been happy to pay the other half for the Flash Trader it was working well.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 February 2011)

This sounds alot like how Dating agency's make there money..advertise your services offering easy love and happiness, sign up the punters and then continue for as long as possible to remove money from there pockets into yours.


----------

